# E10 Gas & Winter Storage



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Every fall we have a discussion about how much gas we leave in our tanks during winter storage. Having received my *HAUL OUT * notice in yesterday's mail started me thinking about if I'm going to top off my tank for storage or leave it almost empty. My thinking with E 10 gas in the tank and how is absorbs moisture I'd be better off to top off the tank eliminating air space to collect moisture over the winter. I know we've beat the E10 issue to death but winter storage presents a different problem. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I agree about topping it off. Two questions though: How will gas stabilizer effect the E10 and I wonder if gas will be cheaper in the spring? Consult your crystal ball and let us know-Matt


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*As thats a new motor*

I would call Evinrude and see what they recommend. That thing cost to much to mess with the warranty. Do what they say and it screws something up, you got them by the nads! .....Hat


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hat80 said:


> I would call Evinrude and see what they recommend. That thing cost to much to mess with the warranty. Do what they say and it screws something up, you got them by the nads! .....Hat


I've talked with them about mixing E10 with old gas and they say it's not a problem as long as it doesn't sit for an extended period of time meaning for a month or so. I'll call and get their position on winter storage. This year my winter storage is going to be short - out of the water mid December and back in the beginning of March.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Please let us know what you find out. I have heard various schools of thought on this. However I am confused ... is the main issue "mixing E10 with old gas" or is it E10 period. Say next year we all have E10, is the winter storage issue the same? I have heard that E10 separates/creates(??) water more quickly than regular gas especially in a ventilated tank. I have read that you should put a temporary seal over the vent while in storage to prevent condensation.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I've heard that not only does gum in the gas like to settle out, but the octane number falls after a month in storage.
I believe in running the engine until the carb is dry of gas


----------

